# Ham and bean recipe?



## Leslie (Nov 23, 2008)

Does anyone have a recipe for making a pot of beans with a meaty ham bone and dried beans? We like tomatoes but not molasses. What spices are appropriate--but not spicy-hot as in cayenne?


----------



## JM (Nov 23, 2008)

My wife and i use this site : Recipezaar: Where the World's Recipes Are


----------



## Mindaboo (Nov 23, 2008)

I make bean soup with a ham bone and ham. I add a can
(29 oz) of tomato sauce, a packet of chili seasoning mix, and onion. I put the beans in a big pot, let them simmer for around 70 minutes, then add all of the other ingredients. It is really easy and good.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Pinto beans are terrific in either a crock pot or pressure cooker.

In a crock pot, clean the beans and soak them overnight and you can cook them on low heat in about 4 hours the next day. With two cups beans add...

1 whole chopped onion
1 ham bone either soaked in red chili or
add 1/2 cup green chile
1 clove garlic
salt and pepper to taste


----------

